# could one freeze seeded filter material to preserve the benificial bacteria.



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

seems to me it would be ok nitrogen digesting bacteria are rather tough.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've read of bacteria going through alot and bouncing back.Drying out,lack of food,and I do believe even freezing as this is common in the North.Possibly complete freezing(like an ice cube as opposed to how a pond may freeze) would be a problem.Sounds like an awesome experiment though????


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Sort of like Cryonics......cool. *w3


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

This is interesting. I've never had issues with just letting my pads dry and rehydrate. I just make sure not to clean them before I put them away.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Interesting experiment. Just my .02 I think you would have to do liquid nitrogen at roughly 77 kelvin to get an instant freeze only because I would think if you use dry ice at roughly 351 kelvin you would get a slow freeze causing the oxygen saturation to deplete to almost nothing and result in bacteria death. 

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

Most of the bacteria are anerobic Shouldnt mater they are chemo autotrophs.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

joecrouse said:


> Most of the bacteria are anerobic Shouldnt mater they are chemo autotrophs.


I guess I didn't fully read your first comment. Unless you have a deep sand bed 6+ inches with very little to almost no flow your not going to have anaerobic. Harvesting anaerobic bacteria would be very difficult because as soon as they are introduced to oxygen they start going in reverse and start producing nitrates. If your interested in the chemistry behind it look up the Kreb's cycle (aka citric acid cycle). To be honest I don't know much of anything about cytogenetics, but Im going to take an educated guess that there is something about slow freezing decomposes the organism the reason why they use liquid nitrogen.


----------

